# Ireland Surinder Singh route - PLEASE HELP



## jilliana (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I'll tell you a little bit about my situation and then bold the questions.

My husband is a UK citizen and I'm a US citizen, I'm currently in the UK on a tourist visa (as we were married in the US). We have been living and working out in Japan for about 4 years now, and since our return he has made every effort to achieve the £18,600/year financial requirement but we've had no luck so far.

We've heard about the Surinder Singh route but don't really know very much on how to go about it. He has been looking at jobs in Ireland and we are looking at places to rent while he works there, but my questions pertain to my ability to stay there for over the 90 day tourist visa.

*Is there another visa I can get that will allow me to stay with my husband while he gets a job in Ireland?*
*Will I also be allowed to work?* (being unemployed is very depressing for me)
*Does he have to have a full-time job while working in Ireland for it to count?* Or can he just work at a bar or a restaurant for 3-6 months and then come back with me to the UK?
*When should I apply for a EEA family permit?* As soon as we're in Ireland and he has a job or after the 3 month mark?

Any help on this issue is much appreciated. My tourist visa ends in January and I'm really hoping to not have to go back to the US.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

First, as American you can enter Ireland without a visa, and then apply for residence permit as spouse of an EU citizen (at Immigration Bureau in Dublin or at provincial Garda - Police - HQ). 
Once you get your permit, you can work.
The job should be the one that pays enough to maintain the both of you, though it doesn't have to be highly paid or career-type job.
Apply for EEA family permit after your husband has been 3-6 months in work.


----------



## jilliana (Aug 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> First, as American you can enter Ireland without a visa, and then apply for residence permit as spouse of an EU citizen (at Immigration Bureau in Dublin or at provincial Garda - Police - HQ).
> Once you get your permit, you can work.
> The job should be the one that pays enough to maintain the both of you, though it doesn't have to be highly paid or career-type job.
> Apply for EEA family permit after your husband has been 3-6 months in work.


Thank you so much for this information, it has taken such a weight off my shoulders!


----------

